# Σεμινάριο δημιουργικής γραφής και διακοπές μαζί!



## EleniD (Jun 12, 2015)

Στο σεμινάριο αυτό συμμετέχω κι εγώ ως εισηγήτρια και ελπίζω πως θα είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και δημιουργική εβδομάδα!

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/06/12/και-σεμινάριο-δημιουργικής-γραφής-κα/


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Να υποθέσω εκεί που λέει πώς να γραψουμε νουβέλα εννοεί νουβέλα κι όχι μυθιστόρημα (novel) ή διήγημα;


----------



## EleniD (Jun 13, 2015)

Επειδή δεν κάνω εγώ αυτό το κομμάτι, υποθέτω πως εννοεί νουβέλα, όχι στην τόσο περιορισμένη έκταση ενός διηγήματος αλλά ούτε και στην εκτενέστερη ενός μυθιστορήματος.


----------

